
The New Epidemic – My Experience of Losing a Friend to Heroin - exolymph
https://dormin.org/2020/01/22/the-new-epidemic-my-experience-of-losing-a-friend-to-heroin/
======
duxup
Opioids seem to make people feel good...at the price of addiction and draining
the life out of them longer term.

People struggling with other things too... just don't have much of a chance to
avoid the spiral that follows. And friends, family, everyone pays the price.

